# Best lights for $200



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking for the best light combo for about $200. I've looked at the NiteRider Mini USB (1 bar mount 1 helmet mount) and they seem like the best deal so far. Any other combos out there that I should consider?


----------



## xtreme6669 (Aug 3, 2009)

You might want to look at the magic shine lights... there $85 each and put out very good light. get 2 and your well under your budget and will have much more light that the niterider set your looking at.

geoman on this site sells them in his store.


----------



## whoz (Aug 28, 2009)

check out the home built Alien Eye. Great light, low costs.

www.alieneye.info


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Check the classifieds


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I second what xtreme6669 said. You'd be hard pressed to beat that.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 14, 2009)

Magicshine hands down. Used two of them at Hurkey Creek this weekend. I felt like I bombed the downhill sections just as fast as I did during the day.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Those Mini USB's really suck IMO. 100 lumens is super weaksauce.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

The $89 Magicshine I bought from Geoman washes out my old L&M Arc HID_!_ I think L&M rated their Arc HID at 575 lumens... so the Magicshine is probably around 600 lumens.

I bought 2 of them a few weeks ago. I put a bit of diffuser on one and run it on the bars, the other on the helmet.

These lights are a huge wakeup call for NightRider, L&M, etc...

Now I *will not* let any of my friends spend all that extra money for less light_!_


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I have one of the Magishine lights from Geoman. HOLY SMOKES it's bright. I used to run to dinotte 200l's....this is quite a bit brighter. I still run one dinotte on my helmet, but I can't really see it unless I look a different direction than the bars are pointing. For 89 bucks shipped, it's really a screaming deal. If I was getting a couple lights with a 200 budget, I'd look no further. Heck, even if I had DOUBLE to spend, I'd get the magicshines and use the rest for other stuff.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

WeakMite said:


> I put a bit of diffuser on one and run it on the bars_!_


Diffuser? Can you tell me more about that?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd do the Magicshine. hard to beat that deal. 

j.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

the Magicshine is great value but around 600 real lumen at a guess.

This is the beam.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

yetibetty said:


> This is the beam.


Yetibetty, would you say that photo is what it looks like to your eye? I ask because I had seen another photo where I thought it looked considerably brighter.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Pretty much, but a lot depends on how reflective the trail is as to how it translates into photo's for example it would look a lot brighter on a light sandy track.

This one taken at the same time from a different angle looks like it did to my eyes.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

For comparison Troutie from the DIY lights forum posted this pic, he has a much better camera than me.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

fightnut said:


> Diffuser? Can you tell me more about that?


Scotch tape_!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

xtreme6669 said:


> You might want to look at the magic shine lights... there $85 each and put out very good light. get 2 and your well under your budget and will have much more light that the niterider set your looking at.
> 
> geoman on this site sells them in his store.


Thank you for the mention. We appreciate it and we ride.


----------



## Ryno (Nov 15, 2005)

So it looks like you can't helmet mount a magicshine?


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I think Geoman said that they are developing a helmet mount with the manufacturer. I know a dinotte helmet mount for the 200l will work, you could order that for a few bucks from dinotte.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Ryno said:


> So it looks like you can't helmet mount a magicshine?


Depending on the helmet, it can mount on certain helmets as is with just the mount it comes with (if you have a vent right down the center of the helmet). There's a pic here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521241&page=5

But if you don't have a vent down the center, then there are a couple mounts available. Geoman will be offering one, and you can also buy an adapter to use the Marwi mounts here: http://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights38.htm


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Ryno said:


> So it looks like you can't helmet mount a magicshine?


I bought a Lupine helmet mount from Geoman. Since the Magicshine uses a Lupine style o-ring mount it fits perfectly on the Lupine helmet mount.

Example:


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I recommended this to my friend and he ended up buying 2 for himself... then 2 more for some buddies... I just ordered 2 for myself to replace my Niteriders...


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

How is the durability?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Just ordered two Magic Shine lights. Did not see the helment mount on Geo's website. Emailed his support to see where and if it's available (unless it's the $60 head mount).

ETA per the website is not until September 14th, but I'll post back with some thoughts once I get them and have a chance to try them out.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

The price seems good on these, and so far many have been happy.
I think for $89 I will have to take a chance.

Been reading that other big Tesla thread too on these.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Quick reply from GeoMan's support team: they have confirmed that they will carry Magicshine helmet mounts at $9.99 each in about 10 days. 

Just a FYI


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I just did my first "night ride" (climb) w/ my NR MiNewt.X2 Duals. A few observations:

* Them things is tiny!
* The battery mount is simple/secure.
* The lights are VERY easy to install/remove - the whole system is.
* There are more powerful options and I knew that, but 300 lumes (150x2) was exactly what I was after.

I was out on some ST early Monday morning. Vision was great and they gave me plenty of illumination to see well ahead.

I got mine on close-out at Jensen well below the listed price and the next week they were all gone! I got lucky and they fit the bill perfectly. The new MiNewts push 100 more lumens (total system) yet appear just as small.

I would purchase again in a second. :thumbsup:

*Edit:*

A couple of pics I just snapped:



















They may looked crooked and they are... I stack 'em to "stretch" the beams. The instructions say to unplug from the battery when not in use. I commute to work in the dark so I'll unplug and wrap up in the hook/loop when not in use - works out fine.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Geoman is very knowledgeable and willing to answer questions. I am deciding between a Magicshine (or two) and an Airbike (maybe i will consider a Lupine down the road). I dont doubt he sells alot with his level of experience with the field of lights out there.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> I recommended this to my friend and he ended up buying 2 for himself... then 2 more for some buddies... I just ordered 2 for myself to replace my Niteriders...


I also wanted to give props to Geoman from whom my friend placed all our orders. I think my buddy single handedly bought out his entire inventory this last month. I should be getting mine tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I too am considering these two models.
I think the latter might be the better choice.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

How does the Magicshine compare to the Airbike P4? Also, what about the size of these two lights? 

The pictures make the P4 look smaller. If this is the case, I was thinking of getting the P4 to put on the helmet and the Magicshine for the bar. Anybody tried this combo, or something similar?


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

The P4 is bigger than the Magicshine. Unfortunately, due to a bad solder job mine is on it's way back to Geoman for repair. Darned thing just died on the way home from work last week. I can post pics when I get the Airbike back if you want.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> The P4 is bigger than the Magicshine. Unfortunately, due to a bad solder job mine is on it's way back to Geoman for repair. Darned thing just died on the way home from work last week. I can post pics when I get the Airbike back if you want.


Pics would be cool:thumbsup:

Which light is brighter? P4 or Magicshine.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the Magicshine is. They are both rated the same, but I don't really like the beam pattern of the Airbike. I use the Airbike as a blinkie (for commuting) and the Magicshine so I can see the potholes ahead of me.
Once I get the light back, I'll take a few pics of them side by side to make it easier to judge the dimensions of them.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have it narrowed down to two lights.
The $89 Magic Shine










Or the

Airbike Ever Light SLH P7 - SSC P7 LED - 900 Lumens










The latter comes with a helmet mount and handlebar mount, but still puts it at almost twice as much as the MS even after you buy the helmet mount extra.

I am willing to spend the extra $$$ if the quality and light output is better on the Airbike one.
Kind of a hard decision here


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

This is exactly the decision I am making. I am leaning towards the MS with possibly a second one or a torch for my helmet. I was going to wait till the helmet mount is going to be out for the magicshine (which was supposed to be soon), before making a decision. I think the warranty is better on the airbike ? let me know what you decide.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Will do.
I am leaning towards the Airbike one.
Especially after reading this review.
http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2009/05/27/airbike-slh-light-review/


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

There is another Korean light that is more customizable and looks to be higher quality than the Airbike:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192025


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, Jay (Geoman) has a new order in for the Airbike lights.
I decided to go with that one.

I may pick up the Magic Shine later with a helmet mount and use it too.

Also I did not see an area to choose the color of the light at checkout, unless I missed it.
But I did input the color into the area with special shipping instructions.

Looking forward to this light.
Rode around my neighborhood last night while making adjustments to my pedals after dark, and a light sure would have been nice.

As far as a tail light goes, I think I will just get one from my LBS like this one.
Cat Eye
TL-LD130 Taillight (TL-LD130)
or the 5 LED one.
Cat Eye
TL-LD150 Taillight (TL-LD150-BR)

I ran something similar to these back around '89, and it worked great.
In fact I sold that old bike with the LED light to a friend at work, and the two AA batteries in it still worked after all those years.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Corey52 said:


> The latter comes with a helmet mount and handlebar mount, but still puts it at almost twice as much as the MS even after you buy the helmet mount extra.
> 
> I am willing to spend the extra $$$ if the quality and light output is better on the Airbike one.
> Kind of a hard decision here


To me that wouldn't be a hard decision at all. Is the Airbike better then the MS? I really have no idea, as I don't own either, but the question _should_ be, since it's more then twice the price, is it more then TWICE as good? 
That, I doubt.

For slightly less money, I would have gone with 2 of the MS lights and a helmet mount.
I definitely prefer 2 lights while riding anyway (one on bar, one on helmet). Plus, you should always have a back up light when riding at night.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Playdeep said:


> . I was going to wait till the helmet mount is going to be out for the magicshine (which was supposed to be soon),


Keep in mind that there is another helmet mount option already available for the MS. The Marwi mounts are really nice, and all you need is this adapter:

http://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights38.htm


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

fightnut said:


> To me that wouldn't be a hard decision at all. Is the Airbike better then the MS? I really have no idea, as I don't own either, but the question _should_ be, since it's more then twice the price, is it more then TWICE as good?
> That, I doubt.
> 
> For slightly less money, I would have gone with 2 of the MS lights and a helmet mount.
> I definitely prefer 2 lights while riding anyway (one on bar, one on helmet). Plus, you should always have a back up light when riding at night.


Looking at the way the light mounts to the handlebars, the Airbike seems to be a better mount than using the bands that come with the MS unit.
I like having a solid mount verses a rubber band type of setup.

From looking at the beam pattern on the Airbike model, it seems to me it is pretty good.
Will know for sure by next weekend when I test it out.

This is still a lot cheaper than the $600+ I was almost going to spend on a Niterider setup until I found this lighting section here at MTBR.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Corey52 said:


> Looking at the way the light mounts to the handlebars, the Airbike seems to be a better mount than using the bands that come with the MS unit.
> I like having a solid mount verses a rubber band type of setup.
> 
> From looking at the beam pattern on the Airbike model, it seems to me it is pretty good.
> Will know for sure by next weekend when I test it out.


From the posts I've read, even people who were skeptical about the O-ring mount seem to be pretty happy with it after using it.

If you do happen to get a MS down the road, those Marwi mounts with the adapter for the MS light are pretty sweet, and have nice options.
They have a little bit of adjust-ability left and right. There is an "off-set" mount option which is nice if you like to have your light centered on your handlebar, right over your stem. And there's the helmet mount option.

And it's all pretty inexpensive from EL34. I'll be ordering all the options soon (handlebar and helmet mounts, off-set option, and the custom made adapter to fit the MS light).

But be sure to give us your review of the Airbike after you've had a chance to use it. And if you do get the MS light down the road, be sure to let us know how the two compare to each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

fightnut said:


> But be sure to give us your review of the Airbike after you've had a chance to use it. And if you do get the MS light down the road, be sure to let us know how the two compare to each other. :thumbsup:


Will do.
It might be nice to have two, the one I ordered for the bars, and the MS for a helmet.

Can not wait to test it out.
I went camping a few weeks back with a Surefire G2 Nitrolon LED Flashlight at 80 lumens, and I thought that thing was bright.
It lit up my campsite pretty good.
I can only imagine how this new light will look.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Corey52 said:


> I went camping a few weeks back with a Surefire G2 Nitrolon LED Flashlight at 80 lumens, and I thought that thing was bright.
> It lit up my campsite pretty good.


AGH! $68.99 for an 80 lumen light?!!? You need to get familiar with Dealextreme.com my friend!


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I will have to check them out, but Surefire is a pretty good brand.
Law enforcement has used them for years.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Just got my Magicshine yesterday after ordering it Friday, thanks Geoman that was fast! The light is very bright. It's got a little yellower color than my modded Cree Q5 Surefire, which I actually think is a good thing. It's also got a HUGE flood area. the beam pattern is great, and I'm a big fan of the multiple brightness levels. No word yet on battery life, since I just started messing with it. I'll get out for a night ride tomorrow, and hopefully I can rig up a helmet mount until Geoman gets some more in stock.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can not wait to get off of work.
My Airbike one should be in the mailbox.


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

Let us know what else you think of both of your lights peeps. thanks.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Just received my two Magicshine lights from Geo. Ordered last week so that's quick turnaround from the States to my home here in Canada.

Battery is small! I'm used to my Niterider setup that is 6 years old, so the battery technology has changed a lot since then, but holy cow! 

Will try to ride tonight to get a sense of the lights ability. I am not bothered by the O-ring mounts other than I might have to experiment to get the light to point where I want it. 

When I order up some helmet mounts, I'll look into some alternative bar mounting setups mentioned previously.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Playdeep said:


> Let us know what else you think of both of your lights peeps. thanks.


Will do.
I thought they would be here today, but it was last scanned in TESUQUE,NM, and I am up in WA. state.
Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

It came, I saw, I like.
I will have pics up by the weekend of it.

It is very bright on high.
The box says it puts out only 700 lumens, but the website says it puts out 900.
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_20_25&products_id=104

I have the mount on the handlebar already, and also the second mount on my helmet.
Both mounts are very easy to install.

The short cord will be used when the battery is on the the down tube (to tight with cables on the underside of the top tube, and the long cord can be used with the helmet mount to secure the battery to a hydro pack.
Although it looks like you could use the short cord if you wanted to Velcro the battery to your helmet.
Might make your head a little heavy though 

The light looks very well constructed, and the Airbikes are made in Korea.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

These are basically the same light as far as LED's and output go and there is no way the Airbike or magic shine are 900 lumens.

PLEASE poeple . 900 lumens is marketing hype they are bright lights, but do not use these lumen numbers for these lights.:madman: 


Corey52 said:


> I have it narrowed down to two lights.
> The $89 Magic Shine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

zen bicycle said:


> These are basically the same light as far as LED's and output go and there is no way the Airbike or magic shine are 900 lumens.
> 
> PLEASE poeple . 900 lumens is marketing hype they are bright lights, but do not use these lumen numbers for these lights.:madman:


They are just trying to "innovate" like Lupine does, only they don't charge such a premium for their lies - see http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=550190


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

So going by that link, the magicshine and airbike are only 500 lumens. If you accept that they are a Tesla copy, and you believe that test's objectiveness.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

zen bicycle said:


> So going by that link, the magicshine and airbike are only 500 lumens. If you accept that they are a Tesla copy, and you believe that test's objectiveness.


Its confirmed by other independent testing, Lupine uses the same tactics as the fine OEMs on DX - http://www.lupine.de/phpBB3/viewtop...5&sid=ae2645bd88bc79c669314f47708d3068#p14107

From original thread (use http://translate.google.com for a bad translation):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298107&highlight=stunde+der+wahrheit&page=6


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, and others who study this more than I might comment, but the difference might be one is predicted output by LED mfg spec at the die and the other spec is what is observed in an integrating sphere in actual practice after losses from reflector, lens and other inefficiencies. 

Would be nice if there was an industry standard measurement and they all used it.

J.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

for the MagicShine users, can you comment on run time? How much time do you actually get out of this setup?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Still haven't gotten out at night with my new MagicShines. I should be able to find time Sunday night. I'll report back.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

grundy said:


> for the MagicShine users, can you comment on run time? How much time do you actually get out of this setup?


I read one post where a guy said he got 3 hrs and 15 minutes, but I also read another post from someone that said 2.5 hrs. 
Don't know the details on which batteries they were using, age of batteries, etc.
Was the 2.5 hr guys batteries REALLY fully charged? Dunno.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

fightnut said:


> I read one post where a guy said he got 3 hrs and 15 minutes, but I also read another post from someone that said 2.5 hrs.
> Don't know the details on which batteries they were using, age of batteries, etc.
> Was the 2.5 hr guys batteries REALLY fully charged? Dunno.


I posted 3:15. This was at 75*F on hi beam.

I have seen a few other posts with similar times. As I recall, the 2.5 hr runtime was tested in a freezer at something below 32*F to check out cold weather capabilities.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got back from a thirty minute ride around my neighborhood in the dark.
The Airbike is very bright.
I kept it on high the whole time, as the low and medium settings were to dim for me.

I cruised around pretty fast, and I felt in total control with the light output.
I have the mount slightly loose so I could aim the housing sideways and up and down.

I would like to still order a Magic Shine to compare the two though, so I may place an order again with Geo this weekend.

I may mount it on the bar as well so I can compare beam spread and brightness.
Afterwords then one light will go on the helmet, and one on the bars.

I like the all black look of the Airbike over that shiny housing for the lens on the MS unit.

Neighbors got a kick out of how bright it was too, and several teenagers out walking around took doubletakes at the brightness it put out on the road.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

Does the Magic Shine Light come with both a short and long cord?



Corey52 said:


> The short cord will be used when the battery is on the the down tube (to tight with cables on the underside of the top tube, and the long cord can be used with the helmet mount to secure the battery to a hydro pack.
> Although it looks like you could use the short cord if you wanted to Velcro the battery to your helmet.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

drew502 said:


> Does the Magic Shine Light come with both a short and long cord?


No. But it would be nice if that was an option that people cold choose which one they wanted, and could purchase the other one separately if they wanted to.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

fightnut said:


> No. But it would be nice if that was an option that people cold choose which one they wanted, and could purchase the other one separately if they wanted to.


We're working in this...

Don't know if we can convince Magicshine yet, at this price point, there aren't many options...

Geo


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

No worries. I'm still not clear; does the light come stock with the long or short cord and can you buy whatever it does not come with separately? thanks



GEOMAN said:


> We're working in this...
> 
> Don't know if we can convince Magicshine yet, at this price point, there aren't many options...
> 
> Geo


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey geoman,

i see you have removed the macigshine lighthead only version on your site!?

Why was it removed? Will you relist them with the next batch?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Whitedog1 said:


> Hey geoman,
> 
> i see you have removed the macigshine lighthead only version on your site!?
> 
> Why was it removed? Will you relist them with the next batch?


We ran out of inventory...

We'll relist after the lighting frenzy calms down a bit. and we've restocked.



Geo


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

The magicshine light can be found here as well:

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Coupled with a P7 torch, you'll blind everybody.

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16092


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

What's the durability of these lights? Has anyone gotten an earlier version of this light and truly tested it yet?


----------



## bullonwallst (Apr 6, 2009)

Rod said:


> What's the durability of these lights? Has anyone gotten an earlier version of this light and truly tested it yet?


I would also like to know the durability of the MagicShine? Will it last as long as some of the higher priced lights?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bullonwallst said:


> I would also like to know the durability of the MagicShine? Will it last as long as some of the higher priced lights?


Here's how I look at it, if it last me one season I'd be happy because more then likely, there is going to be an even better light/deal available this time next year that I'll want to check out anyway.
So if it does happen to fail at the end of this season (remember, if it fails prior, there is a 90 warranty), I'll buy a replacement part for whatever failed and sell it cheap to a friend and get myself whatever the "new" light is for next season.

Lets say the light head does happen die on me at the end of this season, it will cost less to replace that light head then what some high end lights charge for just a helmet mount!


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Rod said:


> What's the durability of these lights? Has anyone gotten an earlier version of this light and truly tested it yet?


I've been using my P7 torch for over a year for commuting and night rides. No issues whatsoever.

The torch is basically the same as the magicshine with a battery attached.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, I finally got a chance to ride me new Magic Shine lights that my buddy ordered for me through Geoman.

First of all, I've been riding with 2 Mini minewt USB for almost a season. The difference is night and day, literally. 1 of my Magic Shine lights is brighter than both of my Mini Minewts. And riding with 2 Magic Shine on the trails I don't can ride pretty much full speed and not worry about not seeing a branch, root, rock, tree stump, log etc.. I can pretty much see everything. 

I was able to mount one of my Magic Shine lights to the Night Rider helmet mount since it has a similar rubber ring mounting system. I also like the fact the light tells you how much charge you have left. Green for good Red for low. And the charger also lets you know when the batteries are full. My niterider lights did not do that. It's very convenient. 

I have to say, these are probably the best lights out there for the money. Aside from the fact they get a lot hotter than my minewt I can see any reason to give them anything but accolades for what they do.

I also want to thank Geoman from whom my friend ordered like 10 lights for our riding group. He was always there to answer our questions. We still have a few buddies who are lightless, I'm going to post another review on our ride website.


----------



## Ryno (Nov 15, 2005)

drew502 said:


> No worries. I'm still not clear; does the light come stock with the long or short cord and can you buy whatever it does not come with separately? thanks


I'm not clear as well now. Is the long available for purchase or does it come standard in the box???


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

My MagicShine came with a long cord. It's long enough to mount on my helmet and loosly run all the way down to the lower pockets in my cargo shorts (where I keep my battery).

I don't see why people are wanting a short cord; if you don't need the length, just wrap it up and use a twist-tie.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

jsu1995 said:


> My MagicShine came with a long cord. It's long enough to mount on my helmet and loosly run all the way down to the lower pockets in my cargo shorts (where I keep my battery).
> 
> I don't see why people are wanting a short cord; if you don't need the length, just wrap it up and use a twist-tie.


The extra grams from the long cord is keeping them from climbing that hill.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally got a night ride in last night on my new Magicshines. I ran two of them on the handlebar as my helmet mounts are still in transit. These lights are great. I think that one light might not be bright enough (for me), but running two lights gives a great flood of light. Out in the open, I probably had a good 40 feet of useable light that I could ride with with about 60 feet of overall light with that last 20 feet not adding much visibility. Got up to 58km on a downhill stretch so the light throw is good.

Ideally, I'd run two handldebar lights and one helmet light. Probably overkill for most but that's what I'm going to do. The batteries are super small, easy to attach to the handlebar, and took about 3 hours to charge. 

I'll be ordering some more of these lights today for the wife and I'll probably finish it out with two lights on the bar, one angled slightly up for distance and the other one slightly down for the immediate track ahead of the wheel, and one helmet light for seeing where I want to go.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Thanks Geoman*

A little different perspective on the same theme. I have been night riding in and around Arizona since '94. Summer is a have to, winter the days are short. Had lights in this order: Nite Rider old halogen,(had constant problems with the plug into the head):madman: Nite Rider HID Blowtorch,(wires came apart at battery bottle and head, charging always a problem),:madman: Nite Rider Trail Rat(won in raffle, good for slow road) L & M Vega, Stella (good, good-not bright enough on their own). Had Batteries Plus (great people) re-build the Niter Rider bottle battery on the halogen three times, HID twice. Halogen died late nineties, HID about a year ago. Rode the last six or so with Blowtorch on bars and L & M on helmet. Hid died forever. L & M could not cut it on it's own(for me).

I have been laid off twice in last six years and had to make do. My last night ride was miserable with the Stella on the helmet only. Had to start looking for another bar light. New was completely out of range so used was my only option. No warranty, no idea of cycles on battery. Good HID used anywhere from $100 to $200. Reviews on the lights that I had access to were dismal.

Then I found this site and the beginning of MS and Geoman. Spent time reading (A LOT) the threads here about the different lights and the MS.

I received my TWO lights and helmet mount from Geoman yesterday. GREAT SERVICE. I was told he was out of stock, would ship in four to five days, received them in three days! Geoman, I ordered one helmet mount you sent two. I will send you another $9.99. Both lights showed green charge out of the box. Mounted them up went for a short trail ride and all I can say is "WOW".

The lights may not have the shine and polish of Lupine and a few others but for my budget, I am back to work with two kids in college, mom lives with us, THESE fit my budget.

If something happens to the lights I have enough faith in Geoman after reading the threads, reading his comments and now experiencing his service he will stand behind the products. I can not say this about the used lights I was preparing to buy.

I know time will tell but, for now I am riding securely and having fun at night again.:thumbsup:

Thx for reading,

John


----------



## Ducman69 (Sep 25, 2009)

Skipping ahead here, but you'll be happy w/ two of the Magic Shine lights. Together should put out a realistic 1200 lumens and give a good spread.

The way I ride right now is with one of them on the handle bars and one on my helmet.

That way you can see where you're going (even w/ peripheral vision), but still be able to look around. 


> I was told he was out of stock, would ship in four to five days, received them in three days! Geoman, I ordered one helmet mount you sent two. I will send you another $9.99. Both lights showed green charge out of the box.


I believe MS includes a helmet mount in the new kits shipping out right now.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Two Rides In*

D-Man,

You are right. So far two rides, two and half hours in technical rocky and rough Arizona riding, no probs.:thumbsup: I guess we ALL will have to see?

Thx,
John


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

circusubet said:


> A little different perspective on the same theme. I have been night riding in and around Arizona since '94. Summer is a have to, winter the days are short. Had lights in this order: Nite Rider old halogen,(had constant problems with the plug into the head):madman: Nite Rider HID Blowtorch,(wires came apart at battery bottle and head, charging always a problem),:madman: Nite Rider Trail Rat(won in raffle, good for slow road) L & M Vega, Stella (good, good-not bright enough on their own). Had Batteries Plus (great people) re-build the Niter Rider bottle battery on the halogen three times, HID twice. Halogen died late nineties, HID about a year ago. Rode the last six or so with Blowtorch on bars and L & M on helmet. Hid died forever. L & M could not cut it on it's own(for me).
> 
> I have been laid off twice in last six years and had to make do. My last night ride was miserable with the Stella on the helmet only. Had to start looking for another bar light. New was completely out of range so used was my only option. No warranty, no idea of cycles on battery. Good HID used anywhere from $100 to $200. Reviews on the lights that I had access to were dismal.
> 
> ...


Thank you, John.


----------



## bicyclego (Oct 4, 2009)

*Vision X Solstice*

Anyone checked out the Vision X Solstice yet? I've been looking at it for awhile now, though the MagicShine has got my attention...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I just got the light & motion stella 300 duals for about that price. I love them so far. Light and bright and super easy to put on and take off.


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Magicshine MJ-808 vs. Dinotte 200L-AA-S LED Bikelight Lightset Engine Comparison*



johnnyspoke said:


> I have one of the Magishine lights from Geoman. HOLY SMOKES it's bright. I used to run to dinotte 200l's....this is quite a bit brighter. I still run one dinotte on my helmet, but I can't really see it unless I look a different direction than the bars are pointing. For 89 bucks shipped, it's really a screaming deal. If I was getting a couple lights with a 200 budget, I'd look no further. Heck, even if I had DOUBLE to spend, I'd get the magicshines and use the rest for other stuff.


Cool feedback; nice to hear Magicshine Led Lightset handily beats the Dinotte 200Lumen LED Lightset engine.

Magicshine High Intensity LED Lightset based on the newly updated SSC-P7 Seoul Semiconductor quad core chip LED which typically produces 700lm when current is driven thru the LED chip at 2800mA with a forward voltage of 3.6V and able to produce 90 lumens per watt of energy consumed.

Post 85 generally discusses comparing the SSC-P7 based LED Lightset 666lumen (Magicshine) versus the SSC-P4 based LED Lightset 200lumen (Dinotte 200L).

Parameters compared:

Cost per lumen comparison
battery run times comparison
physical setup comparison
physical configuration comparison
mounting options comparison
extending lightset run times comparison
lithium ion battery chemistry options comparison
LED Lightset beam quality comparisons hi/med/low intensities comparison
LED Lightset specifications comparison
Total Power in Watts generated by battery comparison
Total Power consumed at full load per hour-- high intensity comparison
Total Current consumed at full load power per hour -- high intensity comparison
Total Current consumed at low load -- low intensity -- low intensity comparison
Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination comparison
Total Power consumed at low illumination -- low intensity comparison
How many hours at low power with rated battery pack -- low intensity comparison
How many Lumens generated by LED Lamp at full power -- high intensity comparison
How many watts consumed by lamp at full illumination -- high intensity comparison
How many hours at high power with rated battery pack -- high intensity comparison
How much current consumed by LED lamp at medium power -- medium intensity comparison
How many watts consumed by LED lamp at medium power -- medium intensity comparison
How many hours at medium power with rated battery pack -- medium intensity comparison
Detailed indepth review on the SSC-P7 based LED Lightset 666lumen (Magicshine)
regarding above line item parameters

post 85 has been revised to include all of the above information as of Oct 15 900am.

read/review post 85 information and comment on any of the above line item parameters above if you have any information to add, amplify, or clarify that would make it a better and more informative posting for the benefit of the forum community readers; as that is purpose of posting.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dinotte 200L-AA-S Bike Headlight is a basic solid entry level 200lumen lightset that uses conventional readily obtainable rechargeable/disposable "AA" batteries almost everywhere inexpensively.

Dinotte 200L-AA-S Bike Headlight retails for approximately $150 that yields approximately 75cents per lumen which is a great deal for a great and well known reputable LED Lightset thrower/illuminator. (link provided for your reference if needed):

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_143922_-1_201529_10000_201537

The Magicshine MJ-808 retails for approximately $85 that yields approximately 12.8cents per lumen assuming approximately 666lumens, which is a great deal for a great throwing and illuminating LED Lightset that is giving the major light engine manufacturers a serious run for their money. (link provided for your reference if needed):

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=tt8s64l8vo6338paikjv9i1732

Even better still get an additional Magicshine LED Lightset, one for the helmet mount and one for the handlebar mount to double up on illumination; with one providing fixed illumination duties on the handlebars and the other one providing variable point to shoot flood/spill illumination on the helmet.::thumbsup:

Now of course if one needed, wanted or desired to construct a "betty killer" illumination setup on a budget, one could always combo a third Magicshine on the handlebar and aim one far away down the road in the distance and one closer in front of the bicycle wheel so as to provide general flood illumination in front of the wheel as well as provide generally more dedicated far away illumination in the distance.:thumbsup: 

An added advantage of such a "betty killer" configuration setup would be the actual beam width would be naturally doubled also as well by having a double led lightset engine upfront as opposed to only a single lightset engine configuration setup.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

The helmet mounted configuration would still be providing variable point to shoot flood/spill illumination on the helmet in its normally advantageous higher mounted illumination light source mounting position.

The combination of the three independent lighting sources (2handlebar/1helmet) even on the medium setting on the Magicsine LED Lightset (which is rated for 500lumens apiece) times three led light sources would add up to 1,500lumens; making the triple Magicshine LED Lightset a potential "betty killer" customized hybrid LED light configuration setup for less than $255.:thumbsup:

By running the Magicshine LED Lightset at only the medium(500lument) setting one can extend and optimize the total LED lightset total runtime to four hours or so; while still outputting sufficient the same 1500lumens lumination intensity.

Extending total light output plus 500Lumen High Power LED Lightset runtimes beyond fours is not only feasible but easily obtainable/affordable via cheap upgrades to the Li-Ion battery subsystem via an external battery pack. (link provided for your reference if needed):

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 9aH external battery pack $80.00(not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of two 3.7V 9aH Polymer Li-Ion cells(good for >500recharges) $8.88 per amp::thumbsup:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerli-ionbattery74v9ah666whwithpcb.aspx

For those concerned with their Li-Ion chemistry external battery pack catching fire one can always opt for the safer alternative of encasing the external battery pack in an accompanying enclosure.:thumbsup:

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 10aH external battery pack $140.00(also not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of four 3.7V 5aH Polymer Li-Ion cell(good for >500recharges) $14.00 per amp complete with trail tech connectors:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymer...wh7arateinplasticenclsouretrial-techplug.aspx

For those concerned with their Li-Ion chemistry external battery pack catching fire one can always opt for the safer alternative of encasing the external battery pack in an accompanying enclosure while extending their total training run times for ultra-long illumination intervals an option might be.

Higher quality newer Polymer Li-Ion chemistry 25.2aH external battery pack $180.00(also not composed of 18650 cells) but composed of four 7.4V 12.6aH Polymer Li-Ion cell(good for >500recharges) $7.14 per amp complete with trail tech connectors::thumbsup:

http://www.batteryspace.com/polymerli-ionboxbattery74v252ah18648wh14aratewithtrial-techplug.aspx

The interesting thing with the mega capacity $180.00 25.2aH external Polymer Li-Lion battery pack would be capable of running all three Magicshine LED Lightsets in "betty killer 1500lumen mode" for approximately 7.5hours and still have the original three 4.4aH Magicshine Li-Ion batteries using them as backup for a total combined estimated run time of 11.5hours while still coming in well under betty budget busing led lightset and battery upgrade prices -->>$255 triple Magicshine MJ-808 plus $180 enhanced Polymer Li-Ion external battery subsystem equals $435 (29cents per lumen-->>1,500lumens) for the ultimate customized 1,500lumen "betty killer" running for up to 11.5 hours non-stop. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

feel free to chime in with feedback response and/or ideas on the ultimate "betty killer" mode design.
------------------------
for your reference I have included a weblink that illustrates some of the major LED Lightset manufactures and their respective beam characteristic patterns:

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/
------------------------
for your reference I have also in addition included the link of the Magicshine Lightset Manufacturer MJ-808 for their specification page below:

http://www.headlamp.cn/productsShow.asp?id=321
-------------------------
from the above specified link for the MinJin and geomangear (http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?...38paikjv9i1732
) one can derive:

The batteries are 7.4VDC lithium ion batteries with 4.4AH of capacity that drives the battery for about three hours
and the low brightness illumination setting is 30percent of total illumination (200 lumens) and the medium brightness illumination
setting is five hundred lumens.
--------------------------
Now using rudimentary high school electricity/physics equations:

Power equals Voltage times Current

Voltage equals Current times Resistance

Voltage equals Power divided by Current

Resistance equals Voltage divided by Current

Current equals Voltage divided by Resistance
------------------------
From the above source known values one can find:
------------------------
Total Power in Watts generated by battery:

Power equals Voltage times Current

Power equals 7.4VDC times 4.4AH

Power equals 32.56Watts generated by battery over three hours:thumbsup: 
------------------------
Total Power consumed at full load per hour:

Power equals Total Power divided by Time

Power equals 32.56Watt divided by three hours

Power equals 10.85Watts consumed at full load per hour:thumbsup: 
------------------------
Total Current consumed at full load power per hour:

Total Current equals Power consumed in hour at full load divided by Voltage

Total Curent equals 10.85Watts divided by 7.4VDC

Total Current equals 1.466AH per hour:thumbsup: 
---------------------------
Total Current consumed at 30 percent full load (low Magicshine setting):

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals Total Current time 30 percent of total current full load current illumination

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals 1.46AH time 0.30

Low illumination current (200lumens) equals 440maH at 200lumens:thumbsup: 
----------------------------
Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination:

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals low illumination current consumed divided by Lumen

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals 440mA divided by one Lumen

Total current consumed to generate lumen of illumination equals 2.2ma/Lumen:thumbsup: 
-----------------------------
Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshine setting (200lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshne setting (200lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 440maH

Total Power consumed at low illumination Magicshine setting (200lumens) equals 3.26Watts low power wattage:thumbsup: 
-----------------------------
How many hours at low power (200lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals Li-Ion Battery current rating divided per hour low setting current draw

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals 4.4aH divided 440maH

Time in hours at low illumination power setting(200lumens) equals 10 hours:thumbsup: 
------------------------------
How many Lumens generated by Magicshine Lamp at high illumination setting at full power:

High illumination current flow equals 1.466aH

Current consumed per Lumen produced equals 2.2maH per Lumen

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals high illumination current flow divided by current consumed per lumen generated

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals 1.466aH divided by 2.2maH

Lumens generated by Lamp at high illumination equals 666Lumens:thumbsup:

Hey guys that's about what the max value for a type "C" bin P7 LED Lightset engine should produce ballpark depending on course of the particular driver used in application.
---------------------------------
How many watts consumed by lamp at full illumination.

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshine setting (666 lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshne setting (666 lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 1.466aH

Total Power consumed at high illumination Magicshine setting (666lumens) equals 10.85Watts high power wattage:thumbsup:
---------------------------------
How many hours at high power (666lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals Li-Ion Battery current rating divided per hour high setting current draw

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals 4.4aH divided 1.466aH

Time in hours at high illumination power setting(666lumens) equals 3 hours:thumbsup:

Hey guys, that is about what everyone is getting about three hours on high Magicshine setting.
---------------------------------
How much current consumed by Lamp at Medium setting (500lumens)

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals Medium lumens times maH per Lumens

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals 500Lumens times 2.2maH per Lumen

Current consumed at Medium setting (500lumens) equals 1.10aH:thumbsup: 
-----------------------------------
How many watts consumed bye lamp at Medium (500lumens) illumination.

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshine setting (500 lumens) equals Voltage times Current

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshne setting (500 lumens) equals 7.4VDC times 1.10aH

Total Power consumed at Medium illumination Magicshine setting (500lumens) equals 8.14Watts Medium power wattage:thumbsup:
-----------------------------------
How many hours at Medium power (500lumens) illumination with 7.4VDC and 4.4aH rated Li-Ion battery

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500lumens) equals Li-Ion battery current rating divided by per hour medium setting current draw.

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500umens) equals 4.4aH divided by 1.10aH

Time in hours at Medium illumination power setting(500lumens) equals 4 hours:thumbsup:
-------------------------------------
Cheers, whew that was a heck of a review of high school electricity/physics review.

I actually had to crack open the books to review and practice.
--------------------------------------
Nice to review and know how to calculate the origins and answers from source derivative information but it all seems to check out as the answers seem to check out and are in what's called the "ball park" from what I have read on here in the mtbr and candlepower forums.
--------------------------------------
Review for Newly Purchased Magicshine MJ-808 P7 Based High Intensity LED Lightset Kit from Geoman is below as follows for your review and consideration:

Ordered the Magicshine P7 Based High Power LED Lightset Engine from Geoman. Order was processed promptly and accurately by Geoman. I am upgrading from a slightly dated led lightset in the form of a Princeton Switchback 1; so this will be a significant upgrade in terms of overall light lumen intensity.

I have seen some very good posted beamshots of the P7 Based Magicshine LED Lightset from a search on the internet; some very impressive looking illumination shots. I am willing to give the Magicshine MJ-808 high power led lightset the same chance I did with the Princeton Switchback I; as it looks like a great potential High Power Bicycle LED Lightset engine in the under one hundred dollar category.

As soon as I get the Magicshine after it ships from Geoman, I will factually share information of first product LED lightset impressions and in the field LED lightset impressions.

I got the Magicshine P7 Based High Power LED Lightset Engine from Geoman, the day after Columbus Day. Geoman by the way threw in the helmet mount as an added unexpected bonus to the Magicshine P7 based LED lightset kit. Many appreciative thanks to the Geoman or "G" Man for short.

I measured the Magicshine P7 based LED lightset head diameter dimension and it comes out to 1.5 inches and is 2 inches in lighthead depth for those concerned about it being bulky and/or heavy it definitely is lightweight as promised. The pushbutton on the back of the Magicshine LED lightset is about the size of a dime and is lit up with a green glowing LED when plugged into the 4.4aH Lithium Ion based battery pack.

The Magicshine lighthead bezel has a cool scalloped bezel design that makes it look very modern in styling. The Magicshine lighthead body behind the lighthead bezel has a concentric grooved cooling ridged design, with a professionally black anodized aluminum surface to help cool the LED lighthead.

The Magicshine lighthead power cord that goes to the external Lithium Ion based battery pack is a generous 45 inches long to allow the flexibility of mounting the battery pack wherever convienently desired.

If you enjoy the appearance and physical body design of the Lupine Tesla design this looks similar in most aspects and you will definitely like its cool, streamlined, sleek, lean body based looking LED Lightset design overall.

The external Lithium Ion battery pack is 2.75 inches height tall body and has side dimension of 1.5 inches on each side; so it is relatively small and lightweight with a nylon pouch included to allow one to wrap it underneath the handlebar near where the LED Lighthead is to be mounted on the handlebars.

The Magicshine P7 based lightset kit also comes with an AC adapter designed specifically to recharge the Lithium Ion based external battery pack rapidly/quickly and its DC output voltage is listed as 8.4VDC so as to enable the rapid recharging of the 7.4VDC external battery pack at a current rate of approximately 1.8aH equivalent to a recharging rate of 30ma per minute.

The external Lithium Ion battery pack only took about an hour to top off its charge and turn from the red glowing led on the recharging AC adapter to a green glowing led.

I followed the included yellow instruction sheet from the Geoman which clearly outlined the simple and self explanatory procedure to follow to cycle through the various five modes; the high, the med, the low mode intensities of illumination, along with the high frequency flash mode setting and the final strobe mode setting before going back to totally turning off the LED Lightset completely.

The two black latex mounting o-rings included are sized 1.5 and 2.0 inches respectively and the thickness of the two black latex mounting o-rings included are both 3/16 of an inch thick which looks like it can be bought at any local hardware store having black latex o-rings available or at geomangear for $4 for the small/large o-ring paired 1.5/2.0 inch o-ring set.

The included yellow instruction sheet also notes and mentions information regarding the lithium-ion battery should last approximately 300-500 charge/discharge cycles typically.

The sheet also mentions the lithium ion battery pack prefers partial discharges as opposed
to full discharges to lengthen, optimize and enhance the lithium ion battery packs longevity.

The lithium ion battery pack prefers to be discharged no more than 60% of total capacity:
4400maH times 0.60 equals 2,640maH. This would be equivalent to approzimately two and a quarter hours on medium(500lumens) illumination setting as a conservative estimate or alternatively one and three quarter hours on the highest illumination setting.

If one needed additional battery capacity requirements on the day of bicycle tour or ride as a battery backup or extension to battery reserve capacity; Geoman has spare/extra Lithium Ion battery packs for $40 per extra battery pack; also as well.

This is altogether, not a bad idea as in the colder upcoming autumn weather Lithium Ion battery pack capacity may be compromised by at least ten percent or more in total run time/capacity.

I will be taking the Magicshine P7 based lightset out on the local streets where I live with an outside temperature of about 48 degrees F here in New Jersey, running the lightset on the highest lumen P7 LED setting for about an hour or so in order to test the overall general lighting and beam width/depth/quality first impressions.

I will also use the helmet mounting option first as Geoman was so generous to have included it in the Magicshine lightset kit; so I figure I might as well test that also as well at the same time as testing the Magicshine Lightset overall.

Its was fairly easy and relatively self explanatory to use and mount the large two inch diameter black latex o-ring around the horn on the base of the LED Lightset and then thru the helmet mounting base and the other end of the o-ring around to the other side of the horn on the base of the LED Lightset to secure the Lightset engine securely.

The 3/16 of an inch thick black latex o-ring can best be fitted on the front horn best by first removing the small phillips head screw to facilitate the temporary removal of the black anodized aluminum base of the LED Lightset to initially set the black latex o-ring in its assigned channel due to the fact the front mounted lightset wire temporarily obstructs the path for securely inserting the black latex o-ring for its initial placement position in its channel/lip.

The utility of moving ones head is useful to custom aim/direct the Magicshine P7 Led Lightset where it is best illuminated and seen on the ground both in front of the bicycle as well as in the far off distance at high lumen intensity to evaluate the merits of overall general bicycle lighting and the desired beam width/depth/quality first impressions.

An additional added unintended potential benefit for both the touring and/or mountain bike cyclists might be the head mounted Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine might better illuminate, reveal subsurface road obstructions and follow the irregular contours of the road better as well as reveal some of the more subtle shadows of road surface irregularities before inadvertently hitting them unintentionally; as a result of its higher vantage point helmet mounting position.

Furthermore an added unintentional potential consequential benefit of having the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine mounted on the helmet might also help to further stabilize and reduce the undesired vibratory artifactual visual illumination based bouncing/shaking effects of mounting the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine on the handlebars; for example while cycling on rough mountain trails, obstruction/roots strewn paths; one can dynamically aim ones head to light and illuminate the desired path ahead; well in advance.

Additionally, mountain/touring biking cyclists may also wish and/or desire getting a second Magicshine P7 based light engine also mounted on the helmet; to increase the depth, illumination and the desired characteristic led lightbeam width, shape and quality by aiming the two individual independent Magicshine Lightset Engines in combination together; one dedicated for close range illumination and the other for far away illumination; similar to benefits achieved using a double shot led lightset engine setup (i.e. cateye twinshot)

Moreover, having a second Magicshine P7 based light engine mounted on the helmet affords one additional adjustment and scalability options in the adjustment of the total lumens scalability value that can be selected by the user.

To help illustrate the point; reference column matrix below (reference column number by the bracket grouping):

First column ----->> First Led Lighthead(lumens) is streetside 
Second column ----->>Second Led Lighthead(lumens) is curbside
Third column ------>>Total Led Combination Lighthead(lumens) current draw along with battery run times for 4.4aH pack
Fourth column ------>>Derated battery run times for 4.4aH pack

(Off) / (200lumens(low)) / (200lumens equals 440ma / ten hours )--> (six hours(derated))

(200lumens(low)) / (200lumens(low)) / (400lumens equals 880ma / five hours) --> (three hours(derated))

(Off) / (500lumens(medium)) / (500lumens equals 1,100ma / four hours) --> (two hours +24min.(der.))

(Off) / (666lumens(high)) / (666lumens equals 1,466ma / three hours) --> (one hour +48min.(der.))

(200lumens(low)) / (500lumens(medium)) / (700lumens equals 1,540ma/two hours +51min)-->(one hr.+43min(der.))

(200lumens(low)) / (666lumens(high)) / (866lumens equals 1,905ma/two hours +18min)-->(one hr.+23min(der.))

(500lumens(medium)) / (500lumens(medium)) / (1,000lumens equals 2,200ma / two hours) -->(one hr.+12min.(derated))

(500lumens(medium)) / (666lumens(high)) / (1,166lumens equals 2,565ma / one hour +43min)-->(one hr.+2min(der.))

(666lumens(high)) / (666lumens(high)) / (1,332lumens equals 2,930ma / one hour +30min)-->(54minutes(derated))

The matrix table above shows just some of the potential possible combination that would become available for selection based on your personal preferences or circumstances on the night of the bicycle ride/tour.

Remember Lithium Ion batteries should not be discharged more than 60 per cent of total rated capacity.

4,400maH times 0.60 equals 2,640maH working current so make sure to derate the above calculated run times by 40 per cent,
in order to ensure one can potentially obtain the typical 500 Lithium Ion battery pack discharge cycles.

Derated run times is displayed for your reference if needed in the right last column in the matrix table.

Unfortunately, at the 1,000lumens, 1,166lumens and 1,322lumens illumination light levels the battery run times are only around an hour; so if continuous run times at these high intensity lumen light levels are anticipated, one would need extra Lithium Ion Battery packs to extend total run times to whatever one would need.

An investment in a quality P7 based Lightset is an investment in confident, safe and enjoyable nightime cycling. With that being said I will go into some amplifying details on some firsthand impressions of the Magicshine P7 based Lightset.

I definitely will have to say that the Magicshine P7 based Lightset Engine Kit is a very complete and impressively well put together kit; for the under the sub $100 category P7 based Lightset Engine.

The minimal very compact footprint profile and total weight of the lightset engine is sufficiently small that one can easily put two Magicshine Lightsets on ones helmet at the same time; as the lighthead is only about 240grams in weight along with its similarly lightweight and minimal 200gram external Lithium Ion based battery pack that is easily tucked away in ones rear cycling jersey pocket.

The forty-five inch cord from the lighthead that goes to the external battery pack is sufficiently long so as to easily reach ones rear cycling jersey pocket conveniently.

The dime sized rubber covered green glowing switch on the back of the lighthead has a nice tactile feedback quality and feel to it. The build qualty of the lighthead itself is decidedly excellent and solid in both feel and looks; which is very easy on the eyes due to the sleek black anodized coating on the lighthead's surface.

I went for my first ride last night with the Magicshine P7 based Lightset mounted on my helmet with the supplied helmet mounting bracket from Geoman. The helmet mount has a nice and great lightset head tilting adjustment feature that makes it easy to vary the vertical tilt angle evenly and smoothly in a controlled manner using only one hand; even while riding ones bicycle.

Kudos and many thanks to the Geoman for doing his homework and getting this helmet mounting bracket for his loyal and faithful customer/users; as I am sure that they will fully enjoy its exceptional utility and safety options it potentially offers to Magicshine Lightset users/customers.

All of you reading this are probably wondering how did the Magicshine P7 based Lightset perform. My initial trial bike ride with the Magicshine Lightset with it mounted to my provided helmet mount was for about an hour and fifteen minutes with the Lightset set on the highest lumen intensity for the entire ride.

The lighthead's beam quality is absolutely superb and intensely white and bright in intensity; with just the right amount of evenly divided spotlight and accompanying healthy amounts of needed desired spillover floodlight just outside the spotlight's corona.

Now being a user of the Princeton Tec Switchback I LED Lightset which is now a rather dated LED lightset; I just was not prepared for the light intensity in the LED spotlight and floodlight quality arena.

In comparison to the Princeton Tec Switchback I Lightset this is a spotlight and floodlight monster; as this is another level of bicycle lighting illumination altogether and will dramatically alter your nighttime cycling experience(s) at multiple level(s).

I was able to ride on my bicycle anywhere from approximately ten miles per hour on the flats to up to approximately twenty-two miles per hour on mildly sloping downhills with total utter confidence, safety and ability to see everything in front of the bicycle on the dark pitch black roadway.

As a result, I was able to rapidly settle into and enjoy my nighttime bicycle ride instead of worrying about being seen and also worrying about seeing what is in front of my bicycle safely. During the ride, I felt I never had to worry about slowing down for safety reasons; trying to read the road subsurface at night for potential road obstruction hazards or dangers.

I will have to definitely say this is one powerful and intense updated P7 based LED torch Lightset put out by the folks over at Magicshine and can safely say I have never seen or experienced such a high quality level of bicycle lighting illumination before in a bicycle lighting system. Kudos to the Geoman and Magicshine people for a job well done; to successfully bringing this product to the bicycle lighting market.

I have no doubt they will have no trouble selling many more of these now updated P7 based LED Lightsets once the good word of mouth advertising and good press release communications news gets out about how good the level quality of currently updated P7 based LED bicycling lighting system design has gotten.

During the one hour and fifteen minute nighttime bicycle ride, the Magicshine Lightset was set on its highest intensity setting the whole time and the Lithium Ion external battery pack did a fabulous job at maintaining this high level of light intensity without missing a beat.

Even after seventy five minutes of high light intensity being delivered to the P7 based LED Lighthead, the level of light intensity remained high during the whole time without any signs of fading or diminishment in light intensity.

I plugged in the Lithium Ion external battery pack into its Lithium Ion based recharging AC adapter and it recharged the battery pack in about an hour without any muss or fuss about it; with the LED on the recharging AC adapter turning green after it finished showing it was finally done recharging the Lithium Ion battery pack.

The whole Magicshine MJ-808 LED Lightset Kit is a well put together and thought out bicycle lighting system upgraded and enhanced with the newer P7 based LED Lighting technology which is now starting to be widely available and starting to enter the bicycling lighting system market.

Everything about the Magicshine P7 based LED Lightset offering; from the LED lighthead mounting system; to the LED lighthead beam quality and the LED lighthead casings modern and updated sleek black anodized looks; to the advanced Lithium Ion based external battery pack subsystem design and its battery run time life is fantastic.

These are all potentially desirable invaluable bicycle lighting system characteristics and traits in purchasing a potential bicycle lighting system.

When I was contemplating purchasing this particular Magicshine bicycle lighting system I was initially concerned with all of the above discussed referenced items in this review. I can safely say after having experienced firsthand; the Magicshine P7 based LED Lighting Kit System will immensely add a much appreciated measured level of added bicycling safety and enjoyment to your next nighttime serendipitous bicycle riding road/mountain experience; at a fair value price that cannot be beat, to boot.

To the guys at Geoman/Magicshine; many Kudos/thanks for bringing this updated P7 based LED bicycle lighting system product successfully to cyclists worldwide via the internet; finally cyclists on a global wide basis have an alternative choice when it comes to selecting both a decent and very powerful P7 based LED Lighting System for their nighttime bicycle lighting system needs.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, there is a lot of discussion about this particular P7 based LED Lightset Engine.

Some of it quite controversial on candlepowerforums, some of it accurate and some of it inaccurate.

Figured, I would post information that I have collected over a period of time; after taking the time to digest information trying to figure out what does all this information mean to a potential bicycling lighting system consumer.

Hopefully there will be less controversy, chaos and confusion.

There have been heated debates regarding P7 versus P4 LED designs in regards to the actual light output in lumens.

Unfortunately, it is not altogether that clear cut or simple as one would think and a little bit more information and analysis is needed.

So I have done the best that I can with the information that I currently have on hand and try to present it in such a way as to benefit the forum community at large to hopefully answer some of the more common frequently asked primary and secondary questions about this controversial P7 based LED Lightset Engine and hopefully others on this forum and others will share their experiences both positive and negative of course so that we can all learn from them.

If anyone has an infared temperature sensing thermometer, it would be nice to know what range of temperature values might one expect coming off a typical heat sinked P7 versus P4 LED Lightset Engine.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, its so true some people are in shock and awe that a new entrant into the marketplace can offer the lumen intensity of a Lupine Tesla class bicycle lighting system with reasonable quality.

Felt it was necessary to identify what this P7 based LED Lightset Engine represents to the potential bicycle lighting system consumer.

Perhaps its not the same level of quality as that of Lupine Tesla or Wilma or Betty class bicycle lighting system but then neither is the price ridiculously out of reach for most "Joe Six Pack" bicycle riding commuters/recreational cyclists; I will grant you that.

What it does represent however, is a major and exciting breakthrough in "lumens for dollars" for most "Joe Six Pack" bicycle lighting system consumers who just want a very bright (around 600-700 lumens) "no frills" bicycle lighting system?

I myself personally, use it everywhere and anywhere any kind of illumination is needed.

Literally overnight, it has handily rendered obsolete and replaced all my non-led flashlights as well as also rendering my personal collection of led flashlights in general to the status of secondary backup lighting sources (which is still needed on occasion).

Now this is primarily due to the fact that the P7 LED Lightset engine is so versatile in nature, powerfully bright, utilitarian and fully scalable to any job or task one might have at hand.

I use the head/helmet mount attachment all the time on mine and that allows handsfree operation literally.

Getting underneath the kitchen/bathroom sink, under the bathroom toilet, in the workshop as a workshop light, outside for mowing the lawn because the sun sets early, cycling of course, nighttime hiking without the fear of getting lost, going up to the attic to search for something, going to the basement to check on furnace/plumbing, checking underneath ones car or working on ones car after dark, etc. All of these tasks and many more now; are no problem or worry whatsoever anymore.

And guess what it has so far not let me down as of yet; go figure.

Now to be sure I had my doubts like others on these and other forum boards, but the more research I did; the more I became comfortable with the idea of using the new P7 based LED Lightset engine as a powerful lighting tool to illuminate whatever one might be doing on the spur of the moment.

Simply put, as a powerful LED lighting tool and for the price(this tool is no joke); one can derive a "whole lot of utility" from this indispensable tool; even though despite the fact it is not a Lupine Tesla/Wilma/Betty class "state of the art" (SOA) LED Lightset engine.

The Lithium Ion external battery pack is absolutely superb in both battery reserve capacity, lightset total runtime and profile size footprint.
It recharges quickly, simply and reliably as one would expect a powerful cordless drill battery without drama or theatrics.

The replacement Lithium Ion batteries are easily and universally available on the internet for no more than $40 apiece if one should need or desire a backup battery for the "piece of mind", have an extra battery on hand for "no matter what", or just doubling up on battery reserve capacity, its all affordable enough.

Now to be sure, I am almost certain I am going to come under attack from the Lupine "fanboys" shortly due to the above paragraphs, but I cannot afford to spend a small personal fortune for a set of very good (SOA) LED Lightset engines.

So this is a very good compromise and "substitute goods" for me and the "Joe Six Pack" P7 LED Lightset buying consumer as well.

To solve the problem of carrying the external Lithium Ion battery pack I wear an old recycled cycling jersey with the three pockets in the back; just in case one was wondering.

You may have other commentary, feedback, observations, thoughts, ideas to share with the other forum members so please do not hesitate with your reply responses whether they be positive or negative feedback it is all good.

Thanks guys for reading. cheers[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------

